# Alcohol and feeling depressed next day



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Does anyone get a really horrible feeling when they have a hangover.

Not the actual hangover itself but like a kind of depressed sort of feeling, its hard to explain. Kind of were you just want to stay locked away from the outside worlkd for the day, if that makes sense


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Alcohol is a depressant lol.. why do you think alcoholics are alcoholics? You feel sad you have a drink and feel better, next day it makes you feel more sad so you have another drink feel better next days feels even worse but you can still have another drink to make it go away. Its a vicious cycle.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> Does anyone get a really horrible feeling when they have a hangover.
> 
> Not the actual hangover itself but like a kind of depressed sort of feeling, its hard to explain. Kind of were you just want to stay locked away from the outside worlkd for the day, if that makes sense


yep. used to get that quite a lot when i was at uni.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeah its like anxiety actually thinking about it. I hate the feeling.

Im trying to knock it on the head but so hard. Its like a state of mind in a way


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

Yeh, as its a depressant, it will have this effect. When hungover i just recluse for the day and havent got time for nobody


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

you are not alone mate.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeah I cant see me having a good night out sober though to be honest


----------



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

Craig660 said:


> Yeah its like anxiety actually thinking about it. I hate the feeling.
> 
> Im trying to knock it on the head but so hard. Its like a state of mind in a way


That would be the exact way i would explain the way it makes me feel the day after too. Not nice.....

I also have strongly limited the amount i have.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Craig660 said:


> Does anyone get a really horrible feeling when they have a hangover.
> 
> Not the actual hangover itself but like a kind of depressed sort of feeling, its hard to explain. Kind of were you just want to stay locked away from the outside worlkd for the day, if that makes sense


A 100% mate

The next day I feel ashamed and disgusted with myself, no matter even if you pull a great looking bird. I still think what a fvckin d1ckhead !!!!!!

The thing is if theres some guy totally ****faced licking walls I honestly couldnt give a fvck , I would actually think the guy was a legend.

But next day flashbacks ect happen its fvckin dirty bro.

For instance some [email protected] doing stupid sh1t I would think was funny propably buy the guy a pint. But if its me who is the stupid [email protected] doing things I want to die.

Its all in the mind bro


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

I got fed up going to see bands and getting bolloxed, I was amazed when I tried a 'sober' night (well 2 pints, I was driving....) how much better the conversations were with the other guy's watching.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

You guys do know alcohol is a neurotoxin.. in essence a poison, it rips your body to bits and f'ucks with the chemicals in your brain and nervous system, its supposed to make you feel depressed lol.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

I had to shutdown facebook for this very reason.

The day after I was getting in to some serious trouble BRAH


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

CoffeeFiend said:


> You guys do know alcohol is a neurotoxin.. in essence a poison, it rips your body to bits and f'ucks with the chemicals in your brain and nervous system, its supposed to make you feel depressed lol.


No one cares Bro !


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

i call it " the fears " when u get that shudder of anxiety but i always keep in mind that everyone has had mad moments when drunk.


----------



## LennyST8 (Oct 3, 2010)

Glad this has popped up couldn't agree more, went out Friday got absolutely smashed still in bed now. Feeling like I don't want to see anyone and to top it all off it's caused me to loose a good friend acting totally out of character. So your deffo not alone and I'm glad I'm not, i'm learning the hard way.


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> Does anyone get a really horrible feeling when they have a hangover.
> 
> Not the actual hangover itself but like a kind of depressed sort of feeling, its hard to explain. Kind of were you just want to stay locked away from the outside worlkd for the day, if that makes sense


Yeah but I used to just give her a nudge and say get ur knickers on and **** off out my house!!!! Lol


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Quite supprised to see there are simular people.

The fears is a good way of describing it actually. Really makes me want to stop.

I do recs on occasions and think this makes it ten times as bad


----------



## Randy Watson (Sep 10, 2010)

I get paranoid, really really paranoid


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Randy Watson said:


> I get paranoid, really really paranoid


What on a hangover ?

I get paranoid, anxiety and feel ****.

MMust have it quiet bad


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

I pulled some lassie last night who was at least a few inches taller than me and more solid lol. She was not ugly, But she would have took me outside and kicked the sh1t out of me if she so desired.

Getting rid of her this morning was brutal.

Today was the day of the Celtic vs Rangers game. We Woke at 12o 'clock. The kickoff was at 12.30. I was in the town and we went to get some cigs, lol we where in the Co-op. Once she was in the queue I said I needed to get some air. And then I just fvckin ran away home. LOL


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> i call it " the fears " when u get that shudder of anxiety but i always keep in mind that everyone has had mad moments when drunk.


too right mate last time you were drunk you told us all you were Gay pmsl X


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

keano said:


> I pulled some lassie last night who was at least a few inches taller than me and more solid lol. She was not ugly, But she would have took me outside and kicked the sh1t out of me if she so desired.
> 
> Getting rid of her this morning was brutal.
> 
> Today was the day of the Celtic vs Rangers game. We Woke at 12o 'clock. The kickoff was at 12.30. I was in the town and we went to get some cigs, lol we where in the Co-op. Once she was in the queue I said I needed to get some air. And then I just fvckin ran away home. LOL


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: Your fcuked when she see's you again,lol


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

exact same, dont go out the day after relli, when ya wake up monday though its back to normal


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

scouse_jay said:


> exact same, dont go out the day after relli, when ya wake up monday though its back to normal


Im headiung away in a few weeks for the footie and ill be on the drink all sat , up early for the game at 12 and on it all day and home the next day, im dreading the trip home, 1 hour flight then 4 hours in a car not looking forward to it.


----------



## Yarminho (Dec 10, 2010)

i thought it was only me who suffer these stuff after a nyt out! Glad this thread came up!

i feel proper down after a heavy nyt out, no matter how good the night was!!

However, what u guys prefer to drink on a night out anyway? Whats the best way of gettin "tipsy" without having/causing a beer-belly? I know its a silly question but there must be a better way drinking sh!t load of pints all nyt?!?


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Yarminho said:


> However, what u guys prefer to drink on a night out anyway? Whats the best way of gettin "tipsy" without having/causing a beer-belly? I know its a silly question but there must be a better way drinking sh!t load of pints all nyt?!?


Obviously Ecstasy mate, youll be knocking back girls left right and center. So you can lick spiders off the wall.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

cultivator said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: Your fcuked when she see's you again,lol


Down in Poole mate. so ill dodge that girl like the plague .

Bring on the English Tarts , I wont find a GF amongst these sluts anyway. lol


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah used to get it pretty bad, depressed, large amounts of guilt, nervousness, bit of self loathing and impending doom.

Another thing that doesnt mix well with a hangover is Jo Willey's damn voice on the radio.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

-


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

keano said:


> I pulled some lassie last night who was at least a few inches taller than me and more solid lol. She was not ugly, But she would have took me outside and kicked the sh1t out of me if she so desired.
> 
> Getting rid of her this morning was brutal.
> 
> Today was the day of the Celtic vs Rangers game. We Woke at 12o 'clock. The kickoff was at 12.30. I was in the town and we went to get some cigs, lol we where in the Co-op. *Once she was in the queue I said I needed to get some air. And then I just fvckin ran away home. LOL*


LMFAO!!!


----------



## gt190 (Dec 25, 2009)

i get this aswell, whenever i wake up hungover i say never again.

few days later in smashed on a night out


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

No not really, I just tend to get vile headaches.


----------

